# Price on Taylor GA4 acoustic



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

What do you guys think realistically i can ask for a GA4 with Taylor case and Fishman Elite series pickup (seen the receipt for the pickup at 400.00 installed) in mint condition.
Its a 2007 model if that helps. looking at one here in my area to flip . I see they go for about 1500-1600 on Reverb,without the electronics.
Thanks.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

In the Ottawa/Gatineau area around $1200 would be reasonable. The add on pickup may be a plus for some but does not really add to the value, as acoustic pickups are changing all the time.


----------

